# Product builder for Opencart? Any ideas?



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi All,

Im currently playing about with Opencart to try to get an online shop set up to go with my current website. What I would like to do is to be able to offer workwear kit bundles at a discounted price. 

For example I want to offer a kit for polo shirts and trousers. What I would like to happen is the customer chooses the product then all they have to do is choose the colour and size for both the polo shirts and trousers and all done! I have found an extension called product builder but its very buggy and it hasnt been updated in some time. 

If anyone is any good with Opencart and can give me some ideas then that would be great! 

I hope that I have explained what I am trying to do properly and looking forward to getting some help.

TIA,

Phil

EDIT:

I have found something for Magento that looks exactly like what I am trying to do:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2947433/how-to-have-a-bundled-configurable-product-in-magento

Now I just need to find something like this for opencart haha!


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Im actually open to the idea of using another Open source cart software like OScommerce etc if it makes it easier to do what I am trying. Just thought I would add that in case someone is doing something similar but with other software. Thanks.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

TwistedLogik said:


> Im actually open to the idea of using another Open source cart software like OScommerce etc if it makes it easier to do what I am trying. Just thought I would add that in case someone is doing something similar but with other software. Thanks.


OpenCart is very easy to customize. The options available will let you give your customers many choices. As with any Cart, you need to learn how to install and build it the way you want. The best way to do that is to install it on a domain in its own directory and start playing with it. Don't be afraid to experiment and try different things. The best way to get help, that I have found, is through the Search in the forums. Just about anything you can think up has been answered before and is there. Good Luck! 

..As an additional note. I just took a look at your web site and think that OpenCart would be perfect for you. Your web site already has the same look as an OpenCart web site, so turning it into an ecommerce web site would be pretty simple..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can use options or Global options and not the product builder,, that should work the best


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

Randy: The reason I thought Opencart would be good is that I would eventually like to integrate Opentshirts which I know Tom and the others are working on and that sounds very exciting 

Roger: Im not sure what you mean when you say global options instead of a product builder. The biggest problem that I have found is that when I create a bundle to sell, like a workwear kit, the different options I have to offer the customer can just seem overwhelming. for example, if they want a winter kit they will have to choose polo colour and size, trouser colour and size, fleece colour and size and jacket size. This is 7 options that will take up a lot of viewing space on the product page and can seem intimidating. I have asked a few people I know to do mock orders and they said the same thing, it looks too busy and has too many options. 

The other option I thought of was just giving 4 options: top size, top colour, trouser size, trouser colour. This limits options somewhat but at least the options dropdown menus wont look like they are breeding on the product page haha! Thanks for the replies thus far though and I will keep trying to figure out a way to offer bundles to my potential customers while still being able to offer a good range of colours and sizes.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I have seen a lot of sites like that and I think people understand what they have to do..


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

We use open cart and allow customers to pick some options petty easily. Like men's cut out ladies, sizing and colors. 

These are in the admin area under options. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

